# Rabbit hunting WMA



## mrbrent (Aug 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me of a WMA in Georgia that is good for hunting rabbit?

I want to try rabbit hunting this year, I don't have dogs, so I'm looking for a good area to still hunt.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Corey (Aug 6, 2009)

mrbrent said:


> Can anyone tell me of a WMA in Georgia that is good for hunting rabbit?
> 
> I want to try rabbit hunting this year, I don't have dogs, so I'm looking for a good area to still hunt.
> 
> Thanks for the help



Mrbret, sill hunting is going to be hard for Rabbit they 
mostly move at night and very early in the morning. 

You will need to beat the bush, meaning you are going 
to have to try and jump one by going in the thick stuff 
and getting them out of there home. Look at the DNR 
website and looking for a WMA close to you. Once you 
find one call and see how the rabbit population is there. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 6, 2009)

Corey's right - and you'll sure work hard for every wabbit you get,doing it that way. 
 40 years ago I could stomp 'em out of brushpiles and briar patches,and that's how we hunted rabbits.Did pretty good sometimes,but I SHO can't do it now.Uh-uh.

There's lotsa good-hearted rabbit dog owners on here - I'd bet there's one that would be glad to let you go with them sometimes.'Specially if you bring a kid with you.


----------



## mrbrent (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks a ton guys. I really just need to get out in the woods early, and I hear wabbit is good eatin, so I figured i give it a shot. Maybe I'll go run down some squirrels on the 15th just to be out there, and whip up some squirrel stew, and if I see a wabbit... well then!


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well i hope you don't take the rabbit too because season doesn't come in until Nov.15. What you need to do is get with someone from this board that lives close by you and go listen to some beagle bluegrass and take you a rabbit like that.You will have a better understanding of the sport and why we are addicted to it.Might even buy you a hound after your first trip like we all did!


----------



## mrbrent (Aug 6, 2009)

good idea


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 6, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere``````````````````````````````````*

I think Rabbit season opens, on the 14th.  Nov. this year?

At least, that is what Pretty Boy Floyd, Whistling Dixie, Flirt, Ruth, Jeb, Hambone, Blaze, Reba, Sandy, Fred, Rosetta, & Mavis was telling me a few days ago.

Keep looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>

That's on 103 Days!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 6, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit,It looks like you have the same problem i got.Alot of hounds and trying to figure out who's going for the morning hunt.lol


----------



## redtick (Aug 8, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Well i hope you don't take the rabbit too because season doesn't come in until Nov.15. What you need to do is get with someone from this board that lives close by you and go listen to some beagle bluegrass and take you a rabbit like that.You will have a better understanding of the sport and why we are addicted to it.Might even buy you a hound after your first trip like we all did!



A-men Beagler the sound is what makes the hunt!


----------



## brooke81 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Wma*

Try the Altamaha WMA in Darien. PM me your phone number if you are interested and I can tell you some good spots to try. It is pretty good hunting, with or without dogs.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 15, 2009)

Now boys let's get our terms in correct order:     D R  dogs don't talk.   You don't still hunt for rabbits. And you don't call pee-cans, pee-cuns!  nor acorns-a-corns ?    Signed:    Redneck Educator


----------

